# Too many elegies for the viola?



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

"Elegiac Reaction" is the title of Paul Groh's interesting and entertaining article where he questions whether the viola repertoire really needs another elegy. This article is the first to appear on a new website that I've just launched called www.contemporaryviola.com. The primary focus of this site will be new music for the viola, but will extend into other related areas.


----------

